# Yet another spintech/h-pipe install



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

So it seems like everyone is doing this set-up now. I had my exhaust installed today and man, it sounds so much better...finally like a real car is supposed to sound. I have an H-pipe from Billet Prototypes and two super pro street spintech mufflers. To me, it sounds more like a ferrari than an american muscle car, but I like it nonetheless. I'll try to get a video soon. Now that it sounds good, I need to make it go faster (my little brother has a low 12 second Trans Am that I need to be faster than). I'm thinking a dry 100 shot of nitrous will do.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think going with a wet set up of nitrous will be better and safer.


----------

